# Polish & Pad for piano black B pillar?



## dr jim (Jun 7, 2006)

My Audi S3 has some nasty swirls on the gloss black B pillars, what is the recommended polish and pad for swirl removal on piano black surfaces, i assume it need to be a very fine cut? 

Regards 

Jim


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry Jim I made a mistake in answer your question


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Peugeot said:


> It as always puzzle me why people clean a car in a clockwise motion or anti clockwise, then having to use a da to buff it out thinning down the paint as they go on.


This is not always the case, the B pillars are usually extremely soft and mark unbelievably easily, you can go in straight lines and mark them. It's mostly down to washing technique IMO.

To the OP, It's best to start off with the least aggressive combination i.e. M205 on a white pad, this may and will probably not correct it, but you can step it up as necessary.

There's a video on youtube of Chemical Guys correcting B Pillars, and Pistty posted a thread doing the same thing on here. I'll try to find it and add it to the response.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Peugeot said:


> It as always puzzle me why people clean a car in a clockwise motion or anti clockwise, then having to use a da to buff it out thinning down the paint as they go on.
> 
> Sorry Jim I can't help you


poor wash technique causes swirls. Polishing removes them. Nothing really puzzling about that.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> This is not always the case, the B pillars are usually extremely soft and mark unbelievably easily, you can go in straight lines and mark them. It's mostly down to washing technique IMO.


I made a mistake in my reply to the OP


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I did the gloss black pillars on my Mrs mini Cooper s using meguiars ultimate compound on an orange pad followed by m205 on a white pad and they came up great. They were really bad though so if yours aren't to bad you might get away with just m205 on a white pad.


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

that might be the result of poor washing :/ I'd advise you to use a cleaner and try to wash it properly


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=362516

Have a look at this dude:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2015)

A finishing polish on a finishing pad will do the job most of the time.


----------



## mazstar (Feb 2, 2008)

My Skoda was a bugger to polish, tried white polishing pad hex logic with Scholl S40 then S30 made very little difference. Ended up using a filler based polish Amigo still not perfect tho.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

mazstar said:


> My Skoda was a bugger to polish, tried white polishing pad hex logic with Scholl S40 then S30 made very little difference. Ended up using a filler based polish Amigo still not perfect tho.


Never really had that issue with my Skoda.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=369743

Just a pain how soft they are.


----------



## mazstar (Feb 2, 2008)

cossiecol said:


> Never really had that issue with my Skoda.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=369743
> 
> Just a pain how soft they are.


Yeah, you used an Orange cutting pad with Megs 105 followed by a second stage with a polishing pad with M205 - far more comprehensive than I what I did in terms of cutting.

I polished my Ford Focus pillars to near perfection using light polish S40 with white hexlogic.


----------

